
Terraform Elasticsearch AWS Module Released - admintome
http://www.admintome.com/blog/terraform-elasticsearch-module/
======
alexnewman
How long does it take? My current set of shell scripts takes minutes (10 for a
3/3 cluster)

~~~
admintome
about two mins. Its only a single node cluster with this iteration though.

